# one post, one painting (or illustration)



## norman bates

we have discussed about favorite artistic periods and favorite artists, but it seems there isn't a topic devoted to our favorite works.

I want to start with Thomas Gainborough and his famous "The blue boy" (1770)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/Thomas_Gainsborough_008.jpg

The eighteen century is maybe my least favorite period considering paintings, but I think this one is amazing.


----------



## GreenMamba

I can't see your image, nb. Maybe it is just me.

John Sloan's Election night, 1907.









I'm not sure if this is my favorite, but I am very fond of it. I love the way he captures the bustle of the occasion, the way he frames the red dress in the center, and uses the elevated train to provide depth.

For a larger look:

http://nationalhumanitiescenter.org/pds/gilded/power/text8/election.pdf


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> I can't see your image, nb. Maybe it is just me.
> 
> John Sloan's Election night, 1907.
> 
> View attachment 43048
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is my favorite, but I am very fond of it. I love the way he captures the bustle of the occasion, the way he frames the red dress in the center, and uses the elevated train to provide depth.
> 
> For a larger look:
> 
> http://nationalhumanitiescenter.org/pds/gilded/power/text8/election.pdf


No, it's not just you. I think that if someone just copies and pastes an image into a post, it disappears. It needs to be inserted using the 'insert image' icon.

View attachment 43050


I havered between a Klimt, a Hammershoi, a Magritte....and settled on Delaroche. I just love the texture of Lady Jane Grey's dress!


----------



## Ingélou

I like the Victorian painter John William Waterhouse, and this one, 'Soul of a Rose', is one of my favourites, because it reminds me to savour the moment & appreciate the beauty of creation:







--- Please click on it to make it larger.


----------



## ptr

I quite like the simplicity of Swedish Artist Einar Jolin (1890-1976)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









/pyt


----------



## norman bates

MacLeod said:


> No, it's not just you. I think that if someone just copies and pastes an image into a post, it disappears. It needs to be inserted using the 'insert image' icon.


is it still invisible?


----------



## cwarchc

I have to admit to having a soft spot for Adolphe Valette
He did quite a few studies of Manchester in the early 20th century.
I have been lucky enough to see an exhibition, at the, wonderful, Manchester art gallery








This is one of York Street, I worked in this street for 6 years


----------



## joen_cph

All paintings are visible here, to me.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

inspired by Ingelou's mention of John William Waterhouse (but with profuse apologies to both of them) - I was tickled by his depiction of the story of Penelope pursued by her suitors


----------



## Guest

norman bates said:


> is it still invisible?


No...large as life !


----------



## JCarmel

I particularly love this painting by Hieronymous Bosch 'The Mocking of Christ' in the National Gallery. The colours are fantastic & the grotesque faces of Christ's mockers crackle with sinister humour. But the most breath-taking thing about the work is the expression of Christ...I was quite taken-aback by its beauty...the expression of quiet resignation, dignity under suffering, & unquenchable compassion transcending above it all. Please do seek it out if you visit the Gallery?


----------



## tdc

Mosaic by Gino Severini


----------



## joen_cph

Whistler: _Nocturne in Black and Gold - The Falling Rocket _(1875)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nocturne_in_Black_and_Gold_–_The_Falling_Rocket


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Paul Nash - Wood on the Downs, 1930 (Aberdeen Art Gallery)

Mrs. Vox bought me a print of this to hang on my office wall, where it's been since 1992


----------



## omega

Salvador Dalì, _Galathée aux sphères_


----------



## norman bates

Headphone Hermit said:


> inspired by Ingelou's mention of John William Waterhouse (but with profuse apologies to both of them) - I was tickled by his depiction of the story of Penelope pursued by her suitors
> 
> View attachment 43062


http://cdn.themetapicture.com/media/funny-Achilles-painting-old.jpg


----------



## norman bates

more seriously

Gentile Da Fabriano - Incoronazione della vergine








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/Gentile_da_Fabriano_047.jpg

those details are simply breathtaking


----------



## Guest

How big is your picture Norman - I've got superfast broadband and its seizing up!


----------



## norman bates

MacLeod said:


> How big is your picture Norman - I've got superfast broadband and its seizing up!


I'm sorry, I don't know why but I visualize every picture as automatically resized and I thought it was the same for everyone, but it's clear that it's not like this. Let me see if I can find a picture a bit less heavy.
Unfortunately I can't edit anymore the first post, if a moderator can change it with this he would make me a favor:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f3/Thomas_Gainsborough_008.jpg/509px-Thomas_Gainsborough_008.jpg


----------



## musicrom

I and the Village - Marc Chagall


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Ashcan School... including John Sloan (mentioned above)... were influential in bringing painting in the US into the 20th century with their embrace of the realities of life in industrial urban America. My favorite of this group... unless one includes Edward Hopper... is George Bellows. Bellows was perhaps the first American painter to exhibit an unabashed sensual love of paint. I am especially fond of his exquisite portrait of Mrs. Albert M. Miller:



I have posted a good deal about my favorite artists and art works on my tumblr blog:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The eighteen century is maybe my least favorite period considering paintings...

I used to feel the same... but with time I began to find much from the period to appreciate... yet the pleasure I took in the work of this period has been something of a "guilty pleasure"...


... considering the general animosity directed toward the Rococo by many Modernists.

There is an anecdote concerning Renoir. A number of his peers were expressing reservations about his sensual painting of the female nude. Monet joked, "You'll have to forgive our dear Renoir; he's been seeing Parisian women again." Monet's quip was double edged. "Parisian Women" could be seen as referring to the city girls of questionable morals... but it also suggested Renoir's love of the paintings of Boucher:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Among the contributions of the Rococo is a continuation of the Dutch tradition of genre scenes... views of the actions of everyday common people as opposed to those of gods, kings, mythological heroes, etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The artists of the Rococo shared an absolute love for paint: rapid, dazzling, "Impressionistic" brush work and rich, creamy impasto:







Impressionism, Bonnard, Vuillard, Soutine, DeKooning, etc... all owe a debt to the brush-work of the Rococo.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I also appreciate the unabashed eroticism or embrace of sexuality of the period:







... especially seen in contrast to the Puritanism and often leaden "seriousness" of the subsequent Neo-Classical period.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And then there's the drawings... absolutely ravishing!


----------



## Blancrocher

Sadly, since the Rococo period it's been hard to find images containing unabashed sexuality and eroticism.

*p.s.* To anyone interested in the subject, I recommend Kenneth Clark's quite funny and informative "The Nude: A Study in Ideal Form."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I also appreciate the unabashed eroticism or embrace of sexuality of the period:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... especially seen in contrast to the Puritanism and often leaden "seriousness" of the subsequent Neo-Classical period.


- Positively 'leaden,' ponderous, and Jehovah-like. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Among the contributions of the Rococo is a continuation of the Dutch tradition of genre scenes... views of the actions of everyday common people as opposed to those of gods, kings, mythological heroes, etc...


--
What's the name of the painting above with the girl reading the book? _J'adore absolument._


----------



## Ingélou

A Young Girl Reading - 'La Liseuse'.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I've exhausted superlatives to my heart's content looking at all of the paintings at this blog:


The high-quality prints of Boucher, Sargent,_ FRAGONARD_, John Singer Sarent,_ MUCHA_, . . . _toujours perdrix_.

Such grace. Such depth. . . staggeringly gorgeous. If you want to be floored and flabbergasted by beauty, this is the place. I can bearly take all of this in. So much visual beauty in painting in one blog.

Cheers StlukesguildOhio!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ingélou said:


> A Young Girl Reading - 'La Liseuse'.


_Thanks Ingélou_. . . My blonde moment subsided just after I made the post. I saw the link StlukeguildOhio posted for a candid world to see-- only I didn't see what was right in front of my face.


----------



## norman bates

Blancrocher said:


> Sadly, since the Rococo period it's been hard to find images containing unabashed sexuality and eroticism.


I don't know if this is exactly true and I suspect it's quite the opposite, there's a huge amount of art in the nineteen (and obviously in the twentieth century) that is centered on that theme, and often with famous scandals like Courbet's "L'origine du monde" or statues like Clesinger's "Woman bitten by a serpent".


----------



## norman bates

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The eighteen century is maybe my least favorite period considering paintings...
> 
> I used to feel the same... but with time I began to find much from the period to appreciate...


yes, obviously it's not difficult to find a lot to appreciate in a whole century. I'm just saying that that kind of style is not my favorite, but there are things that I really like. Here's another famous (and funny) one:








Henry Raeburn - The rev. Walker skating (1794)


----------



## aleazk

is that Vladimir Putin in one of his new adventures?

--------------------------------------------------------

Mondrian's _Gray Tree_ (1911)


----------



## norman bates

aleazk said:


> is that Vladimir Putin in one of his new adventures?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mondrian's _Gray Tree_ (1911)


I'm never been a fan of Mondrian but I don't dislike some of his figurative stuff.

One of my favorite illustrators, Mirko Hanak









http://www.masayume.it/img/masayume/mhanak.jpg

He's clearly influenced by japanese art but he is truly a master, his illustrations have such a poetic delicacy and sensibility that I wonder how someone can think that illustratration is necessarily something inferior compared to "pure" painting. Frankly, I think that he's a better artist than a lot of famous painters.


----------



## PetrB

I have so many 'favored,' ranging from seriously antique to new. So many images online are not at all good representations that numbers more of my even more favorite do not show or read at all well. 
I'm putting up several. I think the image and the quality of their rendering are explanation enough...

Marvin Cone ~ _Dear Departed_








George Luks,1867-1933 ~ Roundhouse at Highbridge, 1910 
A New York 'Ashcan School' painter, Luks was killed in a barroom brawl...








Japanese Screen ~ Dragon knows Dragon (the artist unattributed at the site where I found it)


----------



## norman bates

eighteen century again: Jean Etienne Liotard and his the chocolate girl








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chocolate_girl.jpg


----------



## Celloman

Vincent van Gogh - The Church in Auvers-sur-Oise, View from the Chevet


----------



## Cosmos

Ugh, this is a tough one. I have to say my favorite is Odilon Redon's Chariot of Apollo










Honorable mentions:
Jean-Honore Fragonard - The Swing
Arnold Bocklin - Isle of the Dead (fifth version)
Koloman Moser - Portrait of Loie Fuller


----------



## Winterreisender

I'm a sucker for Gauguin's "pillaging the savages of Tahiti" period, e.g. this:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## PetrB

*Wayne Thiebaud*

Wayne Thiebaud:

His paintings of supposedly inanimate / dispassionate subjects...
landscapes, with their telescoped perspectives...







...








and his cakes...







...
















and yet they are somehow imbued with the human animae, and tinged with a pathos... a quality I associate also with Peter Bruegel (the elder): all of it possible because of his total command of a full tool chest of classical technique.


----------



## norman bates

PetrB said:


> and yet they are somehow imbued with the human animae, and tinged with a pathos... a quality I associate also with Peter Bruegel (the elder): all of it possible because of his total command of a full tool chest of classical technique.


I guess he was influenced by Edward Hopper, probably a similar use of light, I don't know. I'm not particularly fond of his cakes but I really like his landscapes. This one called Steep city is one of my favorites:


----------



## norman bates

Dick Ket and one of his several beautiful self-portraits:








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-m5hlhLyr6n8/UcLX1VRoKGI/AAAAAAAAhtU/oaScKk6oM_s/s1600/01.jpg


----------



## ArtMusic

Jewess selling oranges.


----------



## Couac Addict

Gerhard Richter's _Woman with umbrella._


----------



## omega

Georges de la Tour, _Dream of Saint Joseph_ (1640)


----------



## norman bates

omega said:


> Georges de la Tour, _Dream of Saint Joseph_ (1640)
> View attachment 43732


Great painter, I wonder why he's not more famous.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

norman bates said:


> eighteen century again: Jean Etienne Liotard and his the chocolate girl
> 
> View attachment 43391
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chocolate_girl.jpg




Ooh... I absolutely love "Chocolate Girl". I was able to see the painting in person a couple years back at an exhibition of Liotard's paintings at the Frick in New York.


----------



## ArtMusic

I know what yo are thinking.


----------



## senza sordino

When I teach my students to draw eyes in profile, I always show them the paintings of Giotto
View attachment 43778


----------



## senza sordino

One of my favourite painters is probably Manet
View attachment 43780


----------



## ArtMusic

Maybe a bach lute suite?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I lean toward paintings that might be termed "decorative"... regardless of the prejudice and even prohibition voiced by many Modernists toward the decorative. Among my favorite paintings I would include:



Botticelli's _Primavera_... perhaps my single favorite painting.



Simone Martini's _Annunciation_... a brilliant merger of the Byzantine, the Gothic, and the Early Renaissance.



Gentile Da Fabriano's _Adoration of the Magi_.


----------



## Morimur

*Attila Richard Lukacs*

View attachment 43785


_In the Pool of the Frog and the Sphinx
79 x 110 in_


----------



## aleazk

Caravaggio - _David with the Head of Goliath_ (1610)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As an incurable bibliophile I am quite enamored of "book arts". One of the finest most surely is the Persian _Shanameh of Tabriz_. I cannot help but think not only of the Arabian Nights... but also Matisse.



One of the most exquisite among Western books is the _Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry_ by the Limbourg Brothers.



My love of the decorative has resulted in a passion for art from the Medieval period in Europe, the Byzantine, Persian and Islamic, Indian, and Japanese cultures. Each of these cultures places a high value upon pattern and the decorative. One of my favorite Japanese paintings is _The Courtesans of the Tamaya House_ attributed to Utagawa Toyoharu.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of the most stunning of Japanese paintings is the Uji Bridge, artist unknown:





Like many Japanese panel paintings it is a diptych comprised of two six-panel screens painted with traditional dry pigment and gold leaf.



Then, of course, there's the Japanese wood-block print-makers known as the Ukiyo-e. The medium stressed flat pattern and simply flat shapes. Kitagawa Utamaro is probably my personal favorite.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In spite of the prejudice against the decorative and pattern in Modern art, there was no end of brilliant Modern decorative masterpieces.



Phoebe Traquair has been called "the Michelangelo of the North". Her brilliant masterpiece in embroidery, _The Progress of the Soul_, is a worthy heir to Botticelli.



Another largely forgotten painter is Robert Burns (not the poet) whose single masterwork is _The Huntress, Diana_



Both of the above less-well-known artists point the way toward Gustav Klimt (_Water Serpents_). All three artists were building upon the same sources: Byzantine art, Botticelli and the Early Renaissance, etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Among the Modern masters of "Decorative" painting whose work I greatly admire one might include Gauguin, Vuillard, Bonnard, Derain, Matisse, and the contemporary, Robert Kushner:







.....>


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Weston

I don't know. All this fine art is making it feel a little stuffy in here. Can we open some windows?



norman bates said:


> one post, one painting *(or illustration)*
> we have discussed about favorite artistic periods and favorite artists, but it seems there isn't a topic devoted to our favorite works.


Very well, I'm an unabashed illustrator and a lover of the tradition of illustration. I'd go nearly all the way back to the beginning of modern illustration, with N. C. Wyeth, the man who set the standard for almost all illustrators to follow, whose impact is felt all the way through Maxfield Parrish to Norman Rockwell and even to Frank Frazetta and Michael Whelan in the late 20th century. The piece below is close enough to my favorite, very much in his instantly identifiable style.


----------



## norman bates

ArtMusic said:


> I know what yo are thinking.


I see that it's a wikipedia link so I can read that it's a painting of Anton Raphael Mengs, but please write the name of the painter and the title of the painting if possible


----------



## norman bates

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Another largely forgotten painter is Robert Burns (not the poet) whose single masterwork is _The Huntress, Diana_


I agree, I've loved this one from the very first time I saw it... I discovered it on the cover of a book and for a couple of years even after many resercheas I still didn't know who was the painter or what the work was. I discovered that was Burns just for a coincidence. A frustrating experience, I hate when I see an a book or an album cover with a great painting and there's not an indication of what is that work.


----------



## norman bates

StlukesguildOhio said:


> One of the most stunning of Japanese paintings is the Uji Bridge, artist unknown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many Japanese panel paintings it is a diptych comprised of two six-panel screens painted with traditional dry pigment and gold leaf.


I didn't know it, thank you.
Talking of oriental art I love that style pionereed by artists like Muqi , where everything is suggested more than painted clearly, so for the level of abstraction it's an art that predated a lot of modern western art, from impressionism to pure abstract art (and obviously things like the stunning work of people like Mirko Hanak). His most famous painting is the one called "six persimmons" but what I like the most are his misty landscapes








http://blogcache2.artron.net/6/0/9/20071109_13df8069c30558dfec171b9b0cd77594.jpg


----------



## norman bates

Weston said:


> I don't know. All this fine art is making it feel a little stuffy in here. Can we open some windows?
> 
> Very well, I'm an unabashed illustrator and a lover of the tradition of illustration. I'd go nearly all the way back to the beginning of modern illustration, with N. C. Wyeth, the man who set the standard for almost all illustrators to follow, whose impact is felt all the way through Maxfield Parrish to Norman Rockwell and even to Frank Frazetta and Michael Whelan in the late 20th century. The piece below is close enough to my favorite, very much in his instantly identifiable style.
> 
> View attachment 43797


I don't know why, because I love illustrators and he's one of the big names (and I love the paintings of his son Andrew Wyeth), but for a long time until recently I've not investigated his work like I had done for many other illustrators.


----------



## omega

A masterpiece of darkness...
Arnold Böcklin, _Die Toteninsel_ (dada-dadada dada-dadada...)










Böcklin made five versions of this work (one of which was destroyed) : this one is his last one, painted in 1886. It's for sure the most famous one along with the 1883 version.
It is much more oppressive and dark than the previous paintings : a stormy evening sky, black cypress trees, pale red-ochre rocks, and in the middle, the desperate deceased, bowed on his funeral barque, stepping into the unknown...


----------



## Cosmos

I had to come back and mention one painting that is also in the top list of my favorites

Bosch's Garden of Earthly Delights
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/62/The_Garden_of_Earthly_Delights_by_Bosch_High_Resolution_2.jpg
(here for intense detail)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I don't know. All this fine art is making it feel a little stuffy in here. Can we open some windows?

Very well, I'm an unabashed illustrator and a lover of the tradition of illustration.

Nothing wrong with "illustration". Of course the question to be asked is how do you define "illustration"? Most narrative art is "illustrative". In that sense we can argue that Giotto and Michelangelo were illustrators.

There's a certain irony in the popularity and respect afforded the Japanese Ukiyo-e print artists:



-Hokusai- _The Great Wave off Kanagawa_



-Utamaro- _Lovers_



-Toyohara Kunichika- _Onoe Kikugoro V as Akashi no Naruzo in the play Shima Chidori Tsuki no Shiranami_

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Utagawa Kunisada- _Actor Sawamura Tanosuke II as Hamaji, from the series Comparisons for Thirty-six Selected Poems (Poem by Ono no Komachi)_



-Utagawa Kuniyoshi- _Mitsukuni Defying the Skeleton Spectre_



-_Nape_ (detail), unknown artist (The nape of the neck was seen as highly erotic in Japanese culture. The nape was one of the few areas of the body left untouched by clothing or makeup by Geisha).

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Hiroshige- _Deep Snow at Kambara_



-Kabukidô Enkyô- _Portrait of Nakayama Tomisaburô_



Kobayashi Kiyochika- _A Soldier's Dream at Camp during a Truce in the Sino-Japanese War_

While the screen painters (such as the artist of the Uji Bridge posted above) were recognized as the elite fine artists, the print artists of the Ukiyo-e were largely dismissed as hack illustrators. They portrayed Modern Japanese cities and famous tourist sites (such as Mount Fuji), beautiful women dressed in the latest fashions, portraits of courtesans, popular actors and wrestlers, illustrated works of great literature and pulp novels, and couples making love (Shunga prints) in every conceivable manner. Their works were essentially akin to our travel postcards for tourists, celebrity posters, fashion photography and illustration, comic books, and pornography. In the 19th century, the Japanese thought so highly of Ukiyo-e prints that they used them to wrap ceramics and other products shipped to Europe which is how European artists such as Degas and Van Gogh first became aficionados. Today the Ukioyo-e artists are better known in the West than most of the "elite" painters of the time.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I would actually count a good many "illustrators" among my favorite artists. I am especially fond of 19th/early 20th century French posters:



-Toulouse Lautrec



-Jules Cheret



-Alphonse Mucha


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Then there are the great book illustrators:



-William Blake



-Arthur Rackham



-Edmund Dulac


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Gerda Wegener



-Georges Barbier



Umberto Brunelleschi


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And how could I possibly forget the great classic pin-up artists such as Gil Elvgren?...

And what of the great Expressionist/Noir paintings done for pulp fiction novels and magazines and Hollywood posters?





It's rather depressing that classical music record/CD covers rarely ever approach this level of outrageous creativity.


----------



## Vaneyes

aleazk said:


> Caravaggio - _David with the Head of Goliath_ (1610)


FWIW my nose was inches from the victim's nose, at Galleria Borghese. 

http://www.galleriaborghese.it/borghese/en/edavicara.htm


----------



## senza sordino

Here in Vancouver we have an art gallery full of Emily Carr. Not my cup of tea, but I thought I'd share it with you
View attachment 43899


Oh to be nearer a good art gallery.


----------



## ArtMusic

Work: Joséphine-Éléonore-Marie-Pauline de Galard de Brassac de Béarn (1825-1860), Princesse de Broglie
Master: Jean Auguste Dominique Ingres (French, Montauban 1780-1867 Paris)


----------



## norman bates

thanks guys and especially StlukesguildOhio for all the contributions, it's becoming a nice thread!



omega said:


> A masterpiece of darkness...
> Arnold Böcklin, _Die Toteninsel_ (dada-dadada dada-dadada...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Böcklin made five versions of this work (one of which was destroyed) : this one is his last one, painted in 1886. It's for sure the most famous one along with the 1883 version.
> It is much more oppressive and dark than the previous paintings : a stormy evening sky, black cypress trees, pale red-ochre rocks, and in the middle, the desperate deceased, bowed on his funeral barque, stepping into the unknown...


Talking of atmospheric romantic landscapes, only recently I've discovered the visionary work of the norwegian Peder Balke, I think that some of his late paintings are some of greatest in the genre and for their highly unusual and bold style also very ahead of their time. Forgotten for a long period he's now often compared to William Turner and August Strindberg (who is another forerunner of Kandinsky and the abstract art).
This one is called Stetind i tåke, painted in 1864









here larger
http://blog.alternativezero.com/image/73207531750

I like how he managed to depict a landscape that seems so "real" and intense with that degree of freedom. Certainly it was something completely different and even wild for the time, considering that was made in the nineteen century.
I could see it as a good cover for Lovecraft's Mountains of madness or something like that.


----------



## shangoyal

Two Sisters (on the Terrace) by Pierre-Auguste Renoir

A painting I liked instantly when I first saw it.


----------



## norman bates

senza sordino said:


> Here in Vancouver we have an art gallery full of Emily Carr. Not my cup of tea, but I thought I'd share it with you
> View attachment 43899
> 
> 
> Oh to be nearer a good art gallery.


I absolutely love Emily Carr, like Charles Burchfield she seemed to see the soul of the natural world. She's one of those painters that make me think what could be a good musical equivalent of her work and I can't find anything.


----------



## Couac Addict

Franz Marc's Tiger


----------



## norman bates

StlukesguildOhio said:


> While the screen painters (such as the artist of the Uji Bridge posted above) were recognized as the elite fine artists, the print artists of the Ukiyo-e were largely dismissed as hack illustrators. They portrayed Modern Japanese cities and famous tourist sites (such as Mount Fuji), beautiful women dressed in the latest fashions, portraits of courtesans, popular actors and wrestlers, illustrated works of great literature and pulp novels, and couples making love (Shunga prints) in every conceivable manner. Their works were essentially akin to our travel postcards for tourists, celebrity posters, fashion photography and illustration, comic books, and pornography. In the 19th century, the Japanese thought so highly of Ukiyo-e prints that they used them to wrap ceramics and other products shipped to Europe which is how European artists such as Degas and Van Gogh first became aficionados. *Today the Ukioyo-e artists are better known in the West than most of the "elite" painters of the time.*


I wonder if something like that will happen also in western art. I know that to me many illustrators are great as the best painters and that I would take many of them over a Mondrian or Malevich any day of the week.


----------



## ptr

Vladimir and Georgii Stenberg:




























/ptr


----------



## aimee

Vladimir Volegov -- 
I don't know whether he's a well-known artist or not but from this clip, I found his website, he did lovely & lively paintings.






http://volegov.com/gallery/


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Mucha: La Nature*










_La Nature_, Mucha.


----------



## norman bates

Someone in this thread has said that after the eighteen century there has been a lot less sensual or erotic paintings, so I'll take it as an excuse to post Wilhelm Gallhof and his Coral chain (Die Korallenkette, 1910)










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/15/Wilhelm_Gallhof_-_Die_Korallenkette.jpg


----------



## norman bates

another recent discovery, altough it seems it's a very famous painting: Henry Wallis and his The stonebreaker (1857).










It seems that it's associated with the pre-raphaelite movement but to me seems something different.


----------



## clara s

norman bates said:


> another recent discovery, altough it seems it's a very famous painting: Henry Wallis and his The stonebreaker (1857).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that it's associated with the pre-raphaelite movement but to me seems something different.


I could not see the painting here, so I saw it in the internet

very interesting representation of real life as Pre-raphaelites did successfully

live colours, sharp details, attractive painting


----------



## clara s

Fransisco Goya is a painter that the more I get into his art, the more I am impressed

Last Year I saw much of his work at the Museo del Prado

and from there, are these paintings

What is extraordinary, is how he presents the lace

pure joy of the eye

it is worth to see his paintings at the museum


----------



## norman bates

clara s said:


> very interesting representation of real life as Pre-raphaelites did successfully


Usually their paintings were a lot more about idealization than realism I think (after all they called themselve pre-raphaelites for a reason).
I love Goya, especially the one with the prostitutes on the balcon.


----------



## clara s

norman bates said:


> Usually their paintings were a lot more about idealization than realism I think (after all they called themselve pre-raphaelites for a reason).
> I love Goya, especially the one with the prostitutes on the balcon.


you are perfectly right

that was their original "scope". But after 1850, there was a part of them that moved away 
from the initial relation to medieval art.

They turned to more realistic aspects of their movememnt. but they tried to keep the spiritual 
style same as they started.

They said that Wallis was one of them that moved away from Pre-raphaelite movement 
and this painting was the one with which he did it.

but nothing is for sure

Goya is great
there is also his dark period with the black paintings
have you seen them?


----------



## norman bates

clara s said:


> you are perfectly right
> 
> that was their original "scope". But after 1850, there was a part of them that moved away
> from the initial relation to medieval art.
> 
> They turned to more realistic aspects of their movememnt. but they tried to keep the spiritual
> style same as they started.
> 
> They said that Wallis was one of them that moved away from Pre-raphaelite movement
> and this painting was the one with which he did it.
> 
> but nothing is for sure
> 
> Goya is great
> there is also his dark period with the black paintings
> have you seen them?


yes, I like especially that late period. He's one of my favorite painters


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm posting this because Dutton Digital used it for the cover art of their re-issue of Kathryn Stott / RPO, cond. Vernon Handley playing works by Walton, Bridge and Ireland, and it took my eye:










The artist is the Austrian expressionist painter Walter Langhammer, 1905 - 77. Railway companies in the UK used to comission a fantastic variety of travel posters, many designed by contemporary artists. Unfortunately the 'Railway posters' website doesn't offer a date for this one., but I guess it would be 1950s from the poster style (also because it's from the British Rail, post WW2 era).


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Contrary to popular belief, the Mona Lisa isn't the world's most expensive painting. It was never for sale.
That is not to say it isn't valuable; it is the most valuable painting, in fact.
But the most expensive painting _sold_ is one of the Card Players. The price was estimated between 250 and 300 million dollars, making it not only the most expensive painting ever sold, but the most expensive work of art ever sold.
This is the one:









Ain't she a beauty?


----------



## omega

Pablo Picasso, _Ulysse et les sirènes_


----------



## sabrina

Expressionism in painting represent a period just before WW I, and could be portrait by what represent _angst_ or what would be called anxiety in English.

*Ernst Ludwig Kirchner* (6 May 1880 - 15 June 1938)










Street, Berlin, 1913

*Edvard Munch (1863-1944)
*









The Scream


----------



## sabrina

This belongs also to expressionism, but precedes WW I with a few centuries.
*El Greco* (1541-1614), born Doménikos Theotokópoulos










The Disrobing of Christ or _El Expolio_


----------



## senza sordino

I learned about Massaccio a few years ago.
View attachment 46592


----------



## sabrina

When I was in school I had this picture (a detail of Sibilla Delfica) in a school book, and I liked it so much that I copied it myself using water colours. Hopefully, this is the original, belonging to Michelangelo Buonarroti (1475-1564):










It is part of Cappella Sistina in Vatican


----------



## PetrB

*Hans Süss von Kulmbach; The Ascension of Christ, 1513*

An oddball find via a friend:
Hans Süss von Kulmbach; The Ascension of Christ, 1513









It is, I think, hysterically funny, and the conjecture of whether the painter was this dull, literal-minded and unimaginative as being the reason for his choice of the layout in the composition, or if he was consciously, in 1513, i.e. the early sixteenth century, doing a commission for a deadly earnest religious painting and having crazy fun with it, taking a chance on getting by with a joke -- is an entertaining question with no answer. 
(N.B. Look close, the spikes are still in Christ's feet


----------



## PetrB

*Max Ernst; The Blessed Virgin Chastising The Infant Jesus Before Three Witnesses...*

Max Ernst; The Blessed Virgin Chastising the Infant Jesus before Three Witnesses: André Breton, Paul Éluard and the Artist









1926 -- Oil on canvas;
196 cm x 130 cm. Museum Ludwig, Köln.

The image is I think self-explanatory. It is 'unusual' for Ernst in that it is directly in a style after medieval painting, as well as being done with all smooth flat brushwork vs the more regularly expected textures of his use of Frottage, Grattage, and Decalcomania.

I 'discovered' it when on a brief visit to Cologne, and dropped into the Museum Ludwig, where it resides


----------



## GreenMamba

Takes some guts, spanking the son of God like that. With witnesses about.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Edward Hopper's Room in New York,* my favorite of his. I love the use of red, the way it captures the boredom of the woman, the way it is framed voyeuristically from the outside. The faces are blurred because we can't know the people.


----------



## PetrB

GreenMamba said:


> Takes some guts, spanking the son of God like that. With witnesses about.


Apart from the delightful tongue in cheekiness of it (or is that a spanking hand on a cheek) there is this mother, a real kid who misbehaved, reminding us 'Christ' was supposed to be a real person, and that he was once, 'just a kid.'


----------



## norman bates

PetrB said:


> An oddball find via a friend:
> Hans Süss von Kulmbach; The Ascension of Christ, 1513
> 
> View attachment 46612
> 
> 
> It is, I think, hysterically funny, and the conjecture of whether the painter was this dull, literal-minded and unimaginative as being the reason for his choice of the layout in the composition, or if he was consciously, in 1513, i.e. the early sixteenth century, doing a commission for a deadly earnest religious painting and having crazy fun with it, taking a chance on getting by with a joke -- is an entertaining question with no answer.
> (N.B. Look close, the spikes are still in Christ's feet


seen as it is it's certainly funny :lol:
but maybe it was the inferior part of the work. Like Carpaccio's Due dame veneziane


----------



## norman bates

I was looking to the work of William McGregor Paxton. Some of his paintings are truly beautiful. The Figurine looks like a modern Vermeer. 
This one is called The one in yellow (1916)


----------



## ribonucleic

A vision of earthly paradise: Pierre Bonnard's _The Breakfast Room_.


----------



## Cosmos

sabrina said:


> *Edvard Munch (1863-1944)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scream


This is my favorite painting. It's like the canvas equivalent to _the chord_ from Mahler's 10th


----------



## Piwikiwi

By Isaac Israels


----------



## Jos

View attachment 51014


Anselm Kiefer.


----------



## omega

*Jean-Honoré FRAGONARD*, _Denis Diderot_
1769


----------



## Piwikiwi

George Hendrik Breitner


----------



## Ingélou

Georges de la Tour, The Cheat with the Ace of Diamonds:










& The Cheat with the Ace of Clubs:










I like the darker picture better; I just love looking at the expressions and thinking about the characters & their back-stories.


----------



## norman bates

Ingélou said:


> Georges de la Tour, The Cheat with the Ace of Diamonds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & The Cheat with the Ace of Clubs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the darker picture better; I just love looking at the expressions and thinking about the characters & their back-stories.


I really like De la tour but didn't know this one, I guess it was inspired by Caravaggio's I bari


----------



## Badinerie

Giovanni Boldini....love his portraits Either Lady Colin Campbell or this one.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I love Boldini's portraits as well:







My last blog entry was on Boldini:

http://tmblr.co/ZWG98r1QH5D7L


----------



## norman bates

Boldini was also an influence on wonderful fashion illustrators like Rene Gruau and David Downton


----------



## SimonNZ

Max Liebermann - Flax Barn At lauren (1887)


----------



## Levanda

Is good relaxing listening music and see paintings. 




There is plenty more.


----------



## norman bates

Ibrahim El-Salahi -Reborn Sounds of Childhood Dreams

I have very little knowledge of african painters, but I like his works (this one reminds me a lot of Richard M. Powers)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Ibrahim El-Salahi -Reborn Sounds of Childhood Dreams

This work is very much indebted to Picasso and reminds me a good deal of such Latin-American heirs of Picasso as Wifredo Lam and Matta.


----------



## norman bates

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ibrahim El-Salahi -Reborn Sounds of Childhood Dreams
> 
> This work is very much indebted to Picasso and reminds me a good deal of such Latin-American heirs of Picasso as Wifredo Lam and Matta.


yes, I see certain similarities especially with Lam and Picasso in this one, but maybe also other surreal artists (I think that Powers too was strongly influenced by Matta, Tanguy, Dominguez, De Chirico and similar painters)


----------



## Jos

View attachment 53272


W.C. Rip, 1856-1922

Last days of the "Haagse school", watercolor

A very lucky find at a secondhand shop. Best 3euro's I've ever spent, I could have it for the price of the frame !!
Some damage, but a very nice, typically Dutch landscape.


----------



## Figleaf

Francesco Tamagno, by Valentin Serov, 1891.









I wanted to see this in the Tretyakov Gallery, but my daughter had a tantrum and we had to leave after about 5 minutes


----------



## Figleaf

Angelo Masini by Valentin Serov, 1890









Captured on canvas but not on wax. I guess Serov or his patron(s) must have had a thing for Italian tenors!


----------



## norman bates

Figleaf said:


> Angelo Masini by Valentin Serov, 1890
> 
> View attachment 53277
> 
> 
> Captured on canvas but not on wax. I guess Serov or his patron(s) must have had a thing for Italian tenors!


a beatiful portrait!


----------



## norman bates

usually hyperrealists are not my favorite painters, I obviously admire their technique but that's all. One of the exceptions is Antonio Lopez Garcia










this one is Estudio con tres puertas (1969)


----------



## drvLock

Heads of the Executed (or The Severed Heads), by Thèodore Gèricault (date unknown)

When I was searching for an artwork to my first dark ambient album, I found this one and was amazed by the mix of melancholy and despair on those faces.


----------



## Ingélou

Beatrice by Marie Spartali Stillman:


----------



## GreenMamba

Gilbert Stuart's The Skater. He's better known for his stilted portraits of George Washington, but this is a good one. At the National Gallery in DC.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

One of my favourite Lucien Freud paintings


----------



## clara s

Ivan Aivazovsky the ninth wave

best quality seascape painting

a real masterwork

but I have to go to Saint Petersburg state museum to admire it


----------



## Xaltotun

Gustave Moreau (1826-1898) - Jupiter and Semele (1894-1895)









Hope it's not too small, google it up to see larger pictures. Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Xaltotun

Titian (1490-1576) - Annunciation (1559-1564)

It's a very well known one, but what the heck. It's like music. I have no synesthesia whatsoever but this picture sounds like music to me.


----------



## Xaltotun

Jacques-Louis David (1748-1825) - The Anger of Achilles (1819)

Neoclassicism meets psychology, but Fate remains unconquerable. A thrilling masterpiece.


----------



## Xaltotun

Sculpture was OK here? Pictures rarely do justice to sculpture, but here's one.

Antonio Canova (1757-1822) - Theseus and the Minotaur (1782). The thing here is the juxtaposition of two very different styles and the ethical implications thereof.


----------



## Xaltotun

Jean-Auguste-Dominique Ingres (1780-1867) - The Martyrdom of St. Symphorian (1834).

This is a picture that makes me think. The mob is so strange and un-lifelike, it makes me think of a mob, yes, but through an abstract route, not depicting it "as it is" but... as it's constructed in our mind? A very strange but moving picture.


----------



## Xaltotun

Anne-Louis Girodet (1767-1824) - The Burial of Atala (1808)

Severe composition meets sensual effects, almost a smell of flowers too.


----------



## Xaltotun

Bertel Thorvaldsen (1770-1844) - Jason and the Golden Fleece (1828).

Let me craft an interpretation here. Reason (or Poetry) sneers at History, having defeated it. An allegory of the French Revolution.


----------



## Musicforawhile

Cosmos said:


> Honorable mentions:
> Jean-Honore Fragonard - The Swing











I really don't like this! It's beautifully painted but the subject matter I just can't get over...some over-privileged prats larking about with nothing better to do whilst the servants are doing all the work and slowly dying of scurvy, wishing they had an education, whilst the 'educated' who can read books and play instruments are totally self-centred and moronic...but maybe the artist is saying that??

It must be the only painting I've ever seen that I really dislike on account of the subject matter.


----------



## Xaltotun

Jacob van Ruisdael (ca. 1629-1682) - The windmill at Wijk bij Duurstede (ca. 1670). Heroic but non-idealistic landscape (cloudscape?). I could have chosen any of his works, they are all equally magnificent. Dutch landscapes have this stoic pride that combines with humility. "It is nothing but a wind-swept plain, and some old houses, but it's our plain, houses, wind, clouds, sky; just the way God created this land"


----------



## Ingélou

Lake George (formerly Reflection Seascape) by Georgia O'Keefe (1922)










and Lake George (Autumn)










I love the evocative simplicity of her style.


----------



## hpowders

Yes. I went to the Georgia O'Keefe Museum in Santa Fe, New Mexico. Quite an experience.


----------



## clara s

Musicforawhile said:


> View attachment 55518
> 
> 
> I really don't like this! It's beautifully painted but the subject matter I just can't get over...some over-privileged prats larking about with nothing better to do whilst the servants are doing all the work and slowly dying of scurvy, wishing they had an education, whilst the 'educated' who can read books and play instruments are totally self-centred and moronic...but maybe the artist is saying that??
> 
> It must be the only painting I've ever seen that I really dislike on account of the subject matter.


which subject matter?

have you read the story behind this painting?

it is considered as one of the masterpieces of rococo era


----------



## Musicforawhile

clara s said:


> which subject matter?
> 
> have you read the story behind this painting?
> 
> it is considered as one of the masterpieces of rococo era


The subject matter is as far as I can see over-privileged upper class people with nothing productive to do.

My understanding of the painting is that the young woman in the pink dress is having an affair with the guy hiding in the bushes who is looking up her skirt. Her husband is in the shadows literally and also figuratively as he does not know of the affair. He is elderly looking and she probably agreed to marry him for his money. The dog, a symbol of loyalty, by his feet, which is obscured by the flowers, but is there, is barking and therefore is showing its displeasure at her infidelity. The stone sculpture of what looks like Cupid next to the young man is gesturing, perhaps to the dog to be quiet, so that the lovers can continue their affair. And we all know about Cupid,

'Nor hath Love's mind of any judgment taste-
Wings and no eyes figure unheedy haste.
And therefore is Love said to be a child,
Because in choice he is so oft beguiled,'

So basically they are being childish and hasty.
The ropes tied round the tree look loose and not tied firmly maybe hinting that she, her affair and allegorically the upper classes are going to fall crashing down due to their own carelessness and uselessness. They probably tied the ropes themselves. The gardening tools we see in the foreground lying haphazard on the ground further show that these upper class people have no interest in anything useful and they probably have no knowledge of anything practical. Her flouncy skirt is impractical, but beautiful and showy i.e she is only something with ostentatious attraction but has little depth. She is kicking her shoe off which symbolizes sexuality and shows her frivolousness and lack of restraint and self-indulgence. Nature is enveloping them...not sure why, but it says to me that they are insignificant. The young man's face is kind of annoying to me, gazing transfixed, beatifically. I feel sorry for the old guy, who some say actually bears a resemblance to Fragonard's self portraits, not sure why that would be...and lastly the turquoise mists in the background look mysterious and intriguing unlike the gaudy display in the foreground. I don't know if Fragonard shares my dislike of the upper classes or if he wants to be part of it. And according to wiki, another painter, Doyen, turned down the offer to paint this as it was too frivolous a subject matter.

I am not disputing that it's a masterpiece and as I said it's beautifully painted and it makes me think, but I just have a negative visceral reaction to upper class frolicking. It's a personal thing. I was being facetious when I said I didn't like it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Musicforawhile said:


> View attachment 55518
> 
> 
> I really don't like this! It's beautifully painted but the subject matter I just can't get over...some over-privileged prats larking about with nothing better to do whilst the servants are doing all the work and slowly dying of scurvy, wishing they had an education, whilst the 'educated' who can read books and play instruments are totally self-centred and moronic...but maybe the artist is saying that??
> 
> It must be the only painting I've ever seen that I really dislike on account of the subject matter.


So you undoubtedly hate Bach, Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Wagner, and all those other composers who's works were composed for the entertainment of the same privileged few.


----------



## hpowders

Yes. She's one of the first swinging singles, I guess.


----------



## QuietGuy

Here's mine: Albert Goodwin's _The Source of the Sacred River._ It reminds me of Coleridge's poem The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, and in turn, of Griffes' tone poem.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Fragonard's _Swing_ was the product of a commission. A wealthy courtier requested a painting of his mistress perched upon a swing pulled back and forth by a bishop who was to be unaware of the presence of the courtier himself looking up his mistress' skirts and given a view of her private bits. Fragonard brilliantly takes this rather vulgar request and converts it into the most elegant and flirtatious of paintings. He converts the bishop into an elderly layman... perhaps a servant... perhaps her older husband... perhaps her father. The young girl coquettishly kicks off her shoe in the direction of her hidden lover... and the sculpture of Cupid/Amor who gestures a "hush" with his finger to his lips... while two other putti clutch each other in feigned fear that all shall be revealed.

It is funny that anyone should be outraged over the frivolous, decadent, and flirtatious nature of this painting. Such charges were levied upon the whole of the Rococo by the more "serious-minded" (Puritanical?) Neo-Classicists, and the Rococo remained banished from serious discussions of Art History... dismissed as distasteful and unacceptable... until quite recently. Of course there were exceptions: Renoir and Bonnard especially embraced the delicate touch and flirtatious nature of the Rococo.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Rococo had a profound impact upon subsequent art... including (but certainly not limited to) artists such as the Impressionists and Post-Impressionists, Balthus, Mucha, the Art Nouveau and Art Deco, classic Pinups and their current revival, Pop Art, and even contemporary artists such as Will Cotton.





The Rococo is important for its sensuality of paint and flamboyant brushwork. The artists were also instrumental in developing the acceptance and promotion of the everyday themes as valid subjects... including the embrace of "decadence", wit, flirtatiousness, playfulness, and sensuality as worthy subjects of art and the rejection of the necessity of serious profound and tragic themes.


----------



## Musicforawhile

StlukesguildOhio said:


> So you undoubtedly hate Bach, Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Wagner, and all those other composers who's works were composed for the entertainment of the same privileged few.


Well obviously not, and I don't see how Mozart's operas for example, were only for the privileged few, when the poorer people could get the cheap seats and standing positions just like at the Globe with Shakespeare.

As far as _The Swing_ is concerned, I just have an immediate repulsion to it, that's not to say I wouldn't like to study it or analyse it further. It's particularly the pink, flouncy dress that makes me wince. I prefer Hogarth because he really makes the upper classes look silly, where as with _The Swing_, there are some hints at criticsm - the yapping dog, the garden tools on the ground, the sympathetic old man in the shadows, so it's interesting to me but I don't know where Fragonard's sympathies were and either way I just don't get that much of an inviting feeling from it, *personally*, like I do with Van Gough, Turner, Pissarro... I also take a visceral dislike to many Fauvist paintings and do not feel very sensually engaged as it were by religious paintings, but that isn't to say that I wouldn't like to study them. I am just stating a personal opinion, I am hardly 'outraged.'


----------



## Jos

View attachment 55606


Gilbert and George, "Planed"
Downloaded the files from The Guardian in 2007, had them printed out on good quality paper and put in the "projects drawer".
Finally, last week, had them framed. Hammered nine nails in wall et voila. 
IPad camera doesn't do justice to the colors.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I don't see how Mozart's operas for example, were only for the privileged few, when the poorer people could get the cheap seats and standing positions just like at the Globe with Shakespeare.

Most of Mozart's music was composed on commission from a wealthy patron. A broader audience might have been able to attend his operas, but the "most important" audience was the aristocracy. Bach wrote for various wealthy patrons as well as the church. The idea of the artist criticizing the powerful patrons upon whom they depended is a rather Romantic notion. The same remains true today. A great deal of contemporary art is only "shocking" to the masses. It is intended to flatter the super wealthy elite and congratulate them on their superior taste. Some artists have pandered to their audience without criticism. Why should Fragonard or Boucher... well paid court painters... question their patrons? Other artists have taken a more critical stance... usually those on the outside. There are some exceptions, such as Goya, who could offer up critical commentary on the rich and powerful, the aristocracy, the Church, etc... while employed as a court painter. His portrait of the Spanish Royal family, for example, is quite shocking in the rather unflattering view of the royals:


----------



## Figleaf

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The Rococo had a profound impact upon subsequent art... including (but certainly not limited to) artists such as the Impressionists and Post-Impressionists, Balthus, Mucha, the Art Nouveau and Art Deco, classic Pinups and their current revival, Pop Art....
> ...including the embrace of "decadence",


The picture of the young girl with the cat is blatantly paedophiliac, and the pinups are icky as well. Eew.


----------



## Musicforawhile

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The idea of the artist criticizing the powerful patrons upon whom they depended is a rather Romantic notion.


What would you say about _Figaro_ then? The Count is lecherous, barbaric in his desires and is outwitted by those of a lower social status. That looks like a critique on class to me.


----------



## hpowders

Sincerely now, I thought the thread title was "one post, one painting". Simple rule, no?

If anyone has the urge to post 14 examples of paintings, why not take that somewhere else?

A museum, perhaps?


----------



## Xaltotun

Walter Runeberg (1838-1920) - Apollon and Marsyas (1874). This Finnish neoclassical sculptor used to be well known in my country, but is rather forgotten these days. He is one of my favourite Finnish artists of all time. This sculpture has the same basic idea as Canova's Theseus and the Minotaur, a heroic/neoclassical figure triumphing over a realistic/baroque one.


----------



## Xaltotun

Werner Holmberg (1830-1860) - A road in Häme (1860). Another favourite Finnish artist. He died very young but laid the foundations for Finnish landscape painting, which became very important in establishing a national identity. Holmberg clearly associates with German romanticism and the Düsseldorf school. This painting has actually more warm tones than this photograph shows. It is a spot-on expression of the atmosphere in Finnish hills, dominated with scots pines. You can smell the pines, the sand and the dry, warm air.


----------



## Xaltotun

Another Werner Holmberg painting called An Ideal Landscape (1860). This one is less realistic and, well, much more ideal and bucolic than the last one. This kind of idealism, especially in landscape painting, has been rare in Finnish art. That is one of the reasons I like this painting so much. It connects my people to traditional European classicism. The atmosphere here is completely still and silent. Time is frozen to an eternal present. Still, the nature depicted is very Finnish, our beloved silver birches dominating the scene.


----------



## Xaltotun

Fanny Churberg (1845-1892) - The Old Oak (1872). This Finnish woman artist was a full-blooded, fierce romantic, and her paintings exude power and passion. The oaks depicted here seem unapologetic, natural, and almost drunk with the power of the Earth. Very masculine, one might say. Churberg's paintings almost always have a very emotional effect on me, like my heart is about to burst.


----------



## Xaltotun

One more Fanny Churberg here, A Winter Landscape after the Sun has Set (1880). How's this for a super romantic extravaganza painting? A bit of C.D.Friedrich, a bit of Schubert and Goethe, this is the apotheosis of German-inspired Finnish romanticism. Churberg was a a fierce Germanophile, and very religious as well.


----------



## Xaltotun

Pekka Halonen (1865-1933) - Trailblazers in Karelia (1900). Halonen is one of the best recognized Finnish artists, beloved by public and critics alike. His cold and still style with clear contours has influences from Japanese art and early Italian renaissance & quattrocento. Mostly a landscape painter, this one is a bit of an oddity in his oeuvre, but it was very important to him, and it's seen as a summation of his work. It depicts the clash between nature and culture, Finns coming to Finland and taming the land with toil and sweat, for the good of coming generations. These themes are shared by American landscape painting, but the style is completely original.


----------



## norman bates

Figleaf said:


> The picture of the young girl with the cat is blatantly paedophiliac


I've read that other times, but onestly to me it's just a masterpiece. Something I would not say of other paintings in that post. I find the girl with the ice cream in the wig terrible as any work of Jeff Koons.


----------



## norman bates

hpowders said:


> Sincerely now, I thought the thread title was "one post, one painting". Simple rule, no?
> 
> If anyone has the urge to post 14 examples of paintings, why not take that somewhere else?
> 
> A museum, perhaps?


yes, actually if someone would post 14 paintings there's no problem at all (quite the opposite), but I think that with a single work for a post that work could have more attention.


----------



## Musicforawhile

norman bates said:


> I've read that other times, but onestly to me it's just a masterpiece.


What do you like about it? How would you analyse it? It feels like it's drawing me somewhere I don't want to look. I'm interested to know how it's been analysed.


----------



## hpowders

The thread title is "One Post, One Painting".


----------



## Musicforawhile

hpowders said:


> The thread title is "One Post, One Painting".


So we can only post once, with one post and one painting? Or we can post multiple posts as long as there is one post and one painting in the post? The meaning just isn't clear...

And hpowders I think you are breaking the rules as your last post did not contain a painting


----------



## hpowders

Musicforawhile said:


> So we can only post once, with one post and one painting? Or we can post multiple posts as long as there is one post and one painting in the post? The meaning just isn't clear...
> 
> And hpowders I think you are breaking the rules as _your last post did not contain a painting _


One doesn't justify "incorrect" behavior by pointing to other "incorrect" behavior. I was simply born "incorrect".

Do as you wish. My comment holds no more weight than any other poster's.


----------



## norman bates

Musicforawhile said:


> What do you like about it? How would you analyse it? It feels like it's drawing me somewhere I don't want to look. I'm interested to know how it's been analysed.


I don't pretend to be a critic but I like for its suspended and intimate atmoshpere. I don't see it as a morbid image that suggests a sexual element, even if I guess that Balthus knew perfectly that someone would have seen just that aspect. To me it's just a poetic painting of a person caught in her relaxed intimity. And I see the fact that you can see under her skirt is an artifice to suggest the fact that she's not worried to be formal, she's alone with her cat and sleeping.


----------



## ArtMusic

norman bates said:


> we have discussed about favorite artistic periods and favorite artists, but it seems there isn't a topic devoted to our favorite works.
> 
> I want to start with Thomas Gainborough and his famous "The blue boy" (1770)
> 
> The eighteen century is maybe my least favorite period considering paintings, but I think this one is amazing.


Gainsborough is amazing. He is one of my favorite painters, period. Compared with a vast majority of his contemporaries, his paintings have a relaxed quality about the sitters of his portraits. This one has captuared one moment in time where she seems to have just turned around to see what just happened behind her shoulder, while busy posing at the same time.


----------



## Ingélou

I like Gainsborough too. Here's the lovely picture of his own daughters, Molly & Peggy:










I also like his 'rival', Joshua Reynolds; especially this portrait of Elizabeth, Lady Amherst, as her face has such character.


----------



## ArtMusic

Gainsborough painted several paintings of his two daughters, all very nice.

Speaking of girls, this one by Sir Joshua Reynolds also has that magic touch where the artist just managed to capture a moment in time where the sitter was at ease as if a photo was just taken, despite of coruse they were actually posing for the portrait.


----------



## Figleaf

norman bates said:


> I don't pretend to be a critic but I like for its suspended and intimate atmoshpere. I don't see it as a morbid image that suggests a sexual element, even if I guess that Balthus knew perfectly that someone would have seen just that aspect. To me it's just a poetic painting of a person caught in her relaxed intimity. And I see the fact that you can see under her skirt is an artifice to suggest the fact that she's not worried to be formal, she's alone with her cat and sleeping.


It's certainly well painted, but Musicforawhile is right in that it draws you nearer to something you don't really want to see- in this case, up a prepubescent girl's skirt. By the way, there's no way she's sleeping: her head would have lolled and her arms would have fallen from that position.

I'm not advocating a bonfire of paedophile artworks. I just wish they would be put somewhere where I didn't have to see them.


----------



## norman bates

Figleaf said:


> I'm not advocating a bonfire of paedophile artworks. I just wish they would be put somewhere where I didn't have to see them.


To me it's just a poetic representation of an adolescent girl but the sin is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, ArtMusic, it is an interesting painting - I was intrigued, because I found her demeanour so modern, and I wondered about the bands on her wrist - but it seems she is an actress, Frances Abington, playing the part of Miss Prue in Congreve's 'Love for Love'. I still don't know what the bands are for.

Here's a more conventional portrait of Mrs Abington, again by Reynolds:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Balthus' early works were intended to offend. Often this was more along the lines of blaspheme than the sexual taboo. The artist expressed a degree of incredulity when others suggested that his works were erotic... or broached the taboo of the sexuality of adolescents and children. Balthus repeatedly conveyed a certain fascination with adolescence... and especially adolescent girls. His adolescent girls are often far more knowing and sophisticated than their male counterparts. I can certainly see how Balthus' painting could be disturbing or unsettling to many. He is confronting a subject that I would certainly avoid myself (if only due to my position as a teacher of adolescents). On the other hand... Balthus' paintings are quite stunning... far more so in real life than is even hinted at in reproduction.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

hpowders said:


> The thread title is "One Post, One Painting".


Please.


----------



## Figleaf

norman bates said:


> To me it's just a poetic representation of an adolescent girl but the sin is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


Doh- if I was into that stuff I'd hardly be complaining about it, unless it was part of some elaborate double bluff!


----------



## norman bates

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Please.


Is it that absurd? I didn't mean as a rule to observe strictly, but it was intended as a way to appreciate and have comments about the single works.


----------



## norman bates

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Balthus' early works were intended to offend. Often this was more along the lines of blaspheme than the sexual taboo. The artist expressed a degree of incredulity when others suggested that his works were erotic... or broached the taboo of the sexuality of adolescents and children. Balthus repeatedly conveyed a certain fascination with adolescence... and especially adolescent girls. His adolescent girls are often far more knowing and sophisticated than their male counterparts. I can certainly see how Balthus' painting could be disturbing or unsettling to many. He is confronting a subject that I would certainly avoid myself (if only due to my position as a teacher of adolescents). On the other hand... Balthus' paintings are quite stunning... far more so in real life than is even hinted at in reproduction.


The sobject could be uneasy for our puritan society (because even if someone wants to hide the sexuality of adolescence, that sexuality is still there and it's perfectly natural and normal), but maybe the offence was just a consequence of a subject seen as a taboo. Anyway this discussion has reminded me of a great movie of Nicolas Roeg called Walkabout with a then seventeen Jenny Agutter completely naked... I guess that it would be impossible today to shoot a movie like that.


----------



## Musicforawhile

norman bates said:


> To me it's just a poetic representation of an adolescent girl but the sin is in the eye of the beholder I guess.


:lol: That really made me laugh. Maybe you are right, I don't know. But you see a baby or toddler without clothes in real life or in the cherubic depictions of angels and of Cupid and you don't see anything sexual there, but she's in that in-between stage and I do find it difficult to look at. But it seems it doesn't affect everyone like that.


----------



## Musicforawhile

hpowders said:


> One doesn't justify "incorrect" behavior by pointing to other "incorrect" behavior. I was simply born "incorrect".
> 
> Do as you wish. My comment holds no more weight than any other poster's.


I was just teasing. I also think it is best to try to stick to the 'one post, one painting' idea.


----------



## norman bates

Musicforawhile said:


> :lol: That really made me laugh. Maybe you are right, I don't know. But you see a baby or toddler without clothes in real life or in the cherubic depictions of angels and of Cupid and you don't see anything sexual there, but she's in that in-between stage and I do find it difficult to look at. But it seems it doesn't affect everyone like that.


Xaltotun in the previous pages posted the picture of this sculpture










Probably to see two naked guys in real life with a lyra would make a different impression too, but in a work of art proportion and expressivity are more important than the fact that we are looking at two naked men.


----------



## Musicforawhile

I don't know who it is by or what it's called. It makes me feel the blustering, wet wind on a rainy evening. Is it an early painting by Van Gough??


----------



## Mahlerian

Looks like an expressionist painting to me, rather than impressionist...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_To me it's just a poetic representation of an adolescent girl but the sin is in the eye of the beholder I guess._

figleaf- Doh- if I was into that stuff I'd hardly be complaining about it, unless it was part of some elaborate double bluff!

Artists often play with the audience... pushing them to question whether it is the artist... or the audience themselves that has the dirty mind. :lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The subject could be uneasy for our puritan society...

I was thinking the same. Adolescent sexuality is a reality and exists across the arts. Romeo and Juliette immediately comes to mind. But what of this:



This great painting by Bronzino is even more unsettling when one considers that the adolescent Cupid/Eros engaged in a tongue lashing and boob grab with Venus is actually her son!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

...you see a baby or toddler without clothes in real life or in the cherubic depictions of angels and of Cupid and you don't see anything sexual there, but she's in that in-between stage and I do find it difficult to look at. But it seems it doesn't affect everyone like that.

If you knew adolescent girls like I do as a teacher you'd quickly be cured of finding them in the least bit seductive. :lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Looks like an expressionist painting to me, rather than impressionist...

Van Gogh wasn't an Impressionist but rather a Post-Impressionist and precursor to Expressionism. But you are right about the painting... it's by Egon Schiele.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

OK...let's see if there are any individual paintings (or other art works) that have really caught my eye lately. Hmmm... there is this lovely work by Alessandro Allori, a Mannerist master from the same period as the Bronzino (Venus) above:



And once again we have the disturbing image of the adult woman and the adolescent boy... again her son. :devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of my favorite female painters, Berthe Morisot, who studied with Manet and married his brother.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I quite love these ruins from Nemrut Dağ, Turkey, which immediately call to mind Shelley's _Ozymandias_:







_I met a traveller from an antique land
Who said: "Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stand in the desert. Near them, on the sand,
Half sunk, a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command,
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
The hand that mocked them and the heart that fed:
And on the pedestal these words appear:
'My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!'
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay
Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare
The lone and level sands stretch far away._


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Looks like an expressionist painting to me, rather than impressionist...


Yes! Yes! But were you moved by the expressionist technique? In other words, did it make a good impression on you?


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Yes! Yes! But were you moved by the expressionist technique? In other words, did it make a good impression on you?


I think it left its Marc.


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> I think it left its Marc.


Not exactly what I'm looking for to cover up a water stain Marc on the wall. I prefer the original Marc, thank you very much!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I love this photograph by the Indian artist, Jyoti Bhatt (Jyotindra Manshankar Bhatt) known for his prints, paintings, and photographs.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Just stumbled upon this beauty. Such elegance of line.



Kaigetsudo Dohan- _Standing Woman_, 1719 (Japanese)


----------



## Musicforawhile

I believe this is by William Hyde from 'London impressions : etchings and pictures in photogravure' (1898)


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> which subject matter?
> 
> have you read the story behind this painting?
> 
> it is considered as one of the masterpieces of rococo era


I wish everyone had the same devastatingly low opinion of the Fragonard. Then maybe I could actually afford it!!! Wish I could _swing_ it!!


----------



## omega

*Auguste Renoir*
_Girls at the piano_
1892 - Musée d'Orsay


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> *Auguste Renoir*
> _Girls at the piano_
> 1892 - Musée d'Orsay


I love this magnificent work of art! Let the tearing to shreds begin!!!


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart & I met at Burwash in Sussex, Kipling's village in later life, and so we take an interest in all things Kiplingesque, including his uncle (by marriage), Burne-Jones:

The Angel, 1881









The Rose Bower, 1890 (from the Legend of Briar Rose, First Series)









Vespertina Quies 1893









I love Victorian medievalism, and I love the pre-Raphaelite style of beauty (did any woman really have such long legs as Burne-Jones give them?) and most of all, I love the colours.


----------



## clara s

Musicforawhile said:


> View attachment 55707
> 
> 
> I don't know who it is by or what it's called. It makes me feel the blustering, wet wind on a rainy evening. Is it an early painting by Van Gough??


yes Egon Schiele, Viennese modernism, early expressionism

"Monastery new castle, bald trees and houses"

I did not know much about him.

I went to the Belvedere palace to see at last Gustav Klimt's "the kiss", one of my favourite all time paintings,

and then I saw somewhere near "Death and Maiden" of Egon Schiele

great artist and died very young

Does somebody know where "Monastery new castle, bald trees and houses" is? Leopold museum?

ps by the way do you know that Schiele was accused of pornography?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I wish everyone had the same devastatingly low opinion of the Fragonard. Then maybe I could actually afford it!!! Wish I could _swing_ it!!


great painting "the swing"

per me signor hpowders

absolutely subjective


----------



## Piwikiwi

Henri Le Sidaner


----------



## Musicforawhile

These paintings by Henri Le Sidaner are wonderful Piwikiwi.


----------



## Musicforawhile

clara s said:


> ps by the way do you know that Schiele was accused of pornography?


I can definitely imagine that. There's one in particular of his that I really like, it's a sketch, but it might offend those with more delicate sensibilities if I post it. And I might get banned or something.


----------



## Xaltotun

Truly wonderful le Sidaner paintings indeed! I love the utopian, arcadian branch of pointillism. The first one especially belongs to that tradition, I think.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> great painting "the swing"
> 
> per me signor hpowders
> 
> absolutely subjective


Yes. Life would be boring if we were all soulless automatons.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yes. Life would be boring if we were all soulless automatons.











totally agree

what would be life without small or bigger temptations

and masterpieces in the form of nightmarish parades, perceptions and deep thoughts?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> View attachment 55819
> 
> 
> totally agree
> 
> what would be life without small or bigger temptations
> 
> and masterpieces in the form of nightmarish parades, perceptions and deep thoughts?


I would like to view the next scene to see if the power of the cross worked its magic.


----------



## clara s

that's the small secret of every human being

the next scene is open to everyone's soul, although Salvador seems to give victory to St. Anthony's faith


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Among the other Rococo paintings that I love... one of my guilty pleasures... I would include this painting by Pietro Antonio Rotari dating from the mid-1700s! If I was unfamiliar with this work and had been shown it today I would have guessed it was from the 1920s or 30s.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Dating paintings can sometimes be a challenge. This one by David Gauld...










... dates from 1890... although in many ways it looks more like a painting from 1980. On the other hand, this painting by Denis Chernov...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










... dates from 1978... although it looks like it could have been painted in 1878.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Xaltotun said:


> Truly wonderful le Sidaner paintings indeed! I love the utopian, arcadian branch of pointillism. The first one especially belongs to that tradition, I think.


He didn't paint a lot of people. He mostly stuck to painting his house and garden. His entire garden was designed to be nice to paint. I saw these paintings at an exhibit in the Netherlands and he is one of my favourite painters because of it. He was considered to be way to academical in his own time, which is a shame imho


----------



## Ingélou

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ (Re Henri Le Sidaner)
:tiphat: Huge thanks to you, Piwikiwi, for introducing me to a new painter. I think he's fab. I have put this YT link on my FB page and it has lots of pictures of his house and garden, with wonderful reflections and stunning colours.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 55858


Lyonel Feininger is one of my favourite artists (together with Marc, Macke, van Gogh, and Munch, to name a few).


----------



## Piwikiwi

Ingélou said:


> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ (Re Henri Le Sidaner)
> :tiphat: Huge thanks to you, Piwikiwi, for introducing me to a new painter. I think he's fab. I have put this YT link on my FB page and it has lots of pictures of his house and garden, with wonderful reflections and stunning colours.


You're welcome, I'm glad that you like him so much. I never heard of him before, and I was really fortunate that my mother asked me to go to that exhibition with her.


----------



## hpowders

Musicforawhile said:


> I can definitely imagine that. There's one in particular of his that I really like, it's a sketch, but it might offend those with more delicate sensibilities if I post it. And I might get banned or something.


You can PM one of the mods to preview it without committing yourself.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My three favorite painters of the 20th century:

Pierre Bonnard:



Max Beckmann:



Henri Matisse:



Clearly, I'm a colorist and an sensualist.


----------



## norman bates

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Dating paintings can sometimes be a challenge. This one by David Gauld...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... dates from 1890... although in many ways it looks more like a painting from 1980.


I didn't know this one and I like it. And it's true, it reminds of something more modern like Fairfield Porter, I don't know.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mark Tansey - The Triumph Over Mastery II

in case its not clear in that reduction, he's painting over The Last Judgement in the Sistene Chapel (and over his own shadow)


----------



## Blake

Rauschenberg:


----------



## Ingélou

Richard E. Miller (1875-1943): Miss V in Green (1920)


----------



## MagneticGhost

My favourite artist is John William Waterhouse.
I don't know what it it, but his paintings have me transfixed.

Here is Boreas 1903


----------



## MagneticGhost

And then of course there is The Lady of Shalott









On either side the river lie
Long fields of barley and of rye,
That clothe the wold and meet the sky;
And thro' the field the road runs by
To many-tower'd Camelot;
The yellow-leaved waterlily
The green-sheathed daffodilly
Tremble in the water chilly
Round about Shalott.

Willows whiten, aspens shiver.
The sunbeam showers break and quiver
In the stream that runneth ever
By the island in the river
Flowing down to Camelot.
Four gray walls, and four gray towers
Overlook a space of flowers,
And the silent isle imbowers
The Lady of Shalott.


----------



## GreenMamba

Frederic Church, El Rio de Luz (1877)

Church was part of the Hudson River School in New York. He is perhaps better known for his painting of Niagara Falls.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Got my Bantock CD set today. Apart from anything, I'd been looking forward to seeing who painted the artwork on the cover.

The answer Sir Edward John Poynter (1836-1919) - The Cave of the Storm Nymphs (1903)


----------



## ArtMusic

One of the greatest composer who walked the planet. An unusual grand painting of an 18th century composer owing to the size/grandeur of the image. Composer portraits were no way near this scale. Artist was fashionable English painter of the time, Thomas Hudson (1701-1779).


----------



## norman bates

ArtMusic said:


> Composer portraits were no way near this scale.


I don't know, my favorite painting about a composer is probably the one made by Klimt of Schubert (at least of those I can remember at the moment)


----------



## Wandering

Ferdinand Hodler_ Night _1853-1918, didn't die from the Spanish Flu


----------



## Giordano

_A young woman playing a viola da gamba_ 
Gerrit van Honthorst (1592-1656)


----------



## Xaltotun

Antoine-Joseph Wiertz (1806-1865) - Triumph of Christ (1847-1848).

I don't know if this one is teetering on the edge of bad taste, but I can't help liking it. Take into account the year of painting - 1848, the year of all those attempted revolutions in Europe. This painting has a very revolutionary atmosphere, both on the side of the fallen angels and on the side of Christ. Yes, it's an insane work, but Wiertz doesn't strike me as a paragon of a healthy mind.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dorothea Tanning - "Dierdre"


----------



## SimonNZ

Vincent Desiderio - "Cockaigne"

in case its not clear in that reduction: all of the books littered on the floor are actual art history books, open at actual example-pages


----------



## spokanedaniel

My favorite painters are probably Renoir and Rembrandt. But I think my favorite paintings are two in my own collection.

Untitled by Jan Guess.


----------



## spokanedaniel

And The Bull in the Cornfield by Marty Lubner, who was a friend of my mother's when I was a child. This painting was on the wall of my home all the years I was growing up, and is now in my home.









I know these paintings cannot compare with the great works of art in the history of painting, but they are my personal favorites because I get to enjoy them every day. I love the Jan Guess because it's a pastoral scene with no sign of human interference, and the second because I grew up with it, even though I probably would not like it if I saw it today for the first time.


----------



## norman bates

Max Liebermann - Die Rasenbleiche (1882)


----------



## Piwikiwi

norman bates said:


> I don't know, my favorite painting about a composer is probably the one made by Klimt of Schubert (at least of those I can remember at the moment)


That is a strange painting since Schubert had already been dead for 70 years when this painting was made. Still a great painting.


----------



## omega

*Wassily Kandinsky*
_Yellow, Red, Blue_ (1925)


----------



## norman bates

This an amazing painting I've discovered recently, sadly I can't find a better picture of it










Arturo Nathan - L'esiliato (The exiled) 1928


----------



## norman bates

Head of the boy-Uzbek - Kuzma Petrov-Vodkin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Isaac Ilyich Levitan. It's one of those paintings that I feel I'm getting sucked into it, kinda like the painting in C.S. Lewis' _Voyage of the Dawn Treader._.. pretty cool.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gerhard Richter - Stag

Location: Neue Galerie, NYC.


----------



## norman bates

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Isaac Ilyich Levitan. It's one of those paintings that I feel I'm getting sucked into it, kinda like the painting in C.S. Lewis' _Voyage of the Dawn Treader._.. pretty cool.


I'm not sure if I have said it already, but I have his painting "Birch grove" (that is also one of my favorite impressionist paintings) as my desktop 









One of my favorite landscape painters.


----------



## GreenMamba

Daniel Ridgway Knight's The Shepherdess of Rolleboise (1896). An American who studied at L'Ecole des Beaux-Arts. This is at the Brooklyn Museum.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Basically a portrait of me on any given day (or night). Always finding _one _of them composers next to me:









Made 1905, "Piano Four Hands" is the title of the sketch, but I don't know the author. Someone French I believe.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Basically a portrait of me on any given day (or night). Always finding _one _of them composers next to me:
> 
> View attachment 80169
> 
> 
> Made 1905, "Piano Four Hands" is the title of the sketch, but I don't know the author. Someone French I believe.


Marcel Roux.

Google's Search for Image function is good for that sort of question.


----------



## Morimur

*https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Christ_in_the_Wilderness_-_Ivan_K*










Painting: *Christ in the Desert / Christ in the Wilderness *
Artist: *Ivan Kramskoi*
Year: *1872*
Type: *Oil on canvas*
Dimensions: *180 cm × 210 cm (71 in × 83 in)*
Location: *Tretyakov Gallery, Moscow*

_Christ in the Desert is one of Kramskoi's Jesus-themed paintings, the other being Rejoice, King of the Jews and Herodias. Kramskoy used primarily cold colors to reflect the chill dawn in the background. The thoughtful figure of Christ, wearing a dark wrap and red tunic underneath is slightly shifted to the right of the center. Kramskoi wrote: "To the question "this is not Christ, how do you know he looked like that?", I permitted myself to reply "but even the actual, living Christ has not been recognised". The painting emphasizes Jesus' human constituent of hypostatic union and features a mind struggle instead of action. Because the horizon divides the canvas plane almost in half, the figure of Jesus dominates the painting space and harmonizes with stern wilderness simultaneously. -Wikipedia_


----------



## Cosmos

JMW Turner: Sunrise with Sea Monsters


----------



## norman bates

Arturo Michelena - Vuelvan caras (1890)


----------



## Pugg

They've been apart for long enough so one post from a just married couple.








Maerten Soolmans and Oopjen Coppit painted by Rembrandt :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

Musicforawhile said:


> View attachment 55518
> 
> 
> I really don't like this! It's beautifully painted but the subject matter I just can't get over...some over-privileged prats larking about with nothing better to do whilst the servants are doing all the work and slowly dying of scurvy, wishing they had an education, whilst the 'educated' who can read books and play instruments are totally self-centred and moronic...but maybe the artist is saying that??
> 
> It must be the only painting I've ever seen that I really dislike on account of the subject matter.


Aah, too bad.. you probably don't like pedigreed fluffy pampered kittens too. I like the swing, it's lighthearted and mischievous. See that sliper sailing through the air 

Ouch , a really belated comment, just noticed the date 2014, hehe


----------



## Marinera

Goya 'Seated Giant' - etching 1818










The etching was made close before Goya's death, and discovered only after he died. Compelling artwork.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vega-Nor by Victor Vasarely (1969; Albright-Knox Gallery).

A fine example of Op art.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wilhelm Sasnal - Gaddafi 3 (Tate Modern)


----------



## helenora

Goya "La Romeria de San Isidro". I´m mesmerized with Pinturas negras , "Black paintings", by their mystery. If you could recommend any books or serious articles about them, it would be greatly appreciated. Checked all online guardian, new york times articles, etc. Bloggers don´t give much of an inspiration, just describing paintings, naming their interconnection with Roman Gods, calling them pessimistic not more than that, a bit of a disappointment. And for me it´s not that important if they were painted by Goya´s son Javier.....I don´t care....they are work of genius all the same....just would like to read a serious analysis on them.


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Wilhelm Sasnal - Gaddafi 3 (Tate Modern)
> 
> View attachment 86223


Reminds me off this one :








Paris: Cimetière du Père-Lachaise


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A little more on the Cimetière du Père-Lachaise:

https://tmblr.co/ZWG98rrVT3r4

:lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Jane Parker is an "outsider" artist living and working in Australia. Her paintings are rendered in ink and gouache as well as sequins and gold and are inspired by native Australian Aborigional art and nature. As an artist who is quite enamored of pattern and color I quite like her paintings:


----------



## Bellinilover

Ingélou said:


> I like the Victorian painter John William Waterhouse, and this one, 'Soul of a Rose', is one of my favourites, because it reminds me to savour the moment & appreciate the beauty of creation:
> 
> View attachment 43051
> --- Please click on it to make it larger.


Here are three of my favorites by Waterhouse:

























The titles are _Windflowers_ (1903), _Ophelia_ (1894), and Miranda -- _The Tempest_ (1916).


----------



## Pugg

And my Waterhouse favourite;


----------



## helenora

and my favorite


----------



## helenora

and here is Maxfield Parrish






adore his colors !









associations - Schoenberg "Pierrot Lunaire"


----------



## helenora

Hannah Pauli


----------



## norman bates

William Harnett - Attention company

the thing I find surprising in this paintings is that was made in 1878. It looks definitely a lot more modern to me. Or at least, I can't think of other similar works in the nineteen century.


----------



## Pugg

René Magritte


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> René Magritte


is it you, Pugg? :lol: I'm curious what book are you reading?  ( but really would like to know what 's that on that painting, must have some significance for a painting). NB no problem I know who it is 

but seriously.....thought provoking...can be many interpretations....but perhaps in the very depth , in wonderland there is only one big one interpretation or multiple like in this mirror, always will be multiple mirrors and reflections of this mirror and a protagonist reflected in it.....but then the question is :who is a protagonist ? a mirror or a person? and is there any person?

really it makes one think.... a lot
it's not just an art as many would think of it as something more or less entertaining, it is something which reflects reality of each of us, or it is something through which we SEE ourselves....in other words it is Art that forms us !? many questions....questions are more important than answers

we should rename the thread : one painting - many questions


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> is it you, Pugg? :lol: I'm curious what book are you reading?  ( but really would like to know what 's that on that painting, must have some significance for a painting). NB no problem I know who it is
> 
> but seriously.....thought provoking...can be many interpretations....but perhaps in the very depth , in wonderland there is only one big one interpretation or multiple like in this mirror, always will be multiple mirrors and reflections of this mirror and a protagonist reflected in it.....but then the question is :who is a protagonist ? a mirror or a person? and is there any person?
> 
> really it makes one think.... a lot
> it's not just an art as many would think of it as something more or less entertaining, it is something which reflects reality of each of us, or it is something through which we SEE ourselves....in other words it is Art that forms us !? many questions....questions are more important than answers
> 
> we should rename the thread : one painting - many questions


I've seen it in real a few times, its called ; portrait d'Edward Jamesthe book is from Edgar Allan Poe.


----------



## helenora

oh, yeah, sure. He liked Poe. and yes, it's in Rotterdam....somewhere nearby you 

hm... you know what is that? it's sort of a portrait of Dorian Gray....but well, so many allusions


----------



## helenora

amazing! I haven't read this book by E. A. Poe, but what it says about a book is totally in a context of a painting itself : if Art is created , or Art has life by itself , more real than the reality itself?
" Fact is that Poe’s novel (first published in 1837, exactly 100 years before the painting) deals in various ways with perceptions of reality, reflexivity and self-reflexivity. The book is Arthur Gordon Pym's eyewitness account of his adventurous journey to the South Pole. Pym repeatedly emphasizes that he is the real author of the book and not that ‘Mr. Poe’, as some people seem to think. The latter is really only the editor of the work. Pym is particularly annoyed at this because he fears that his travelogue will be categorized ‘under the garb of fiction."


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> oh, yeah, sure. He liked Poe. and yes, it's in Rotterdam....somewhere nearby you
> 
> hm... you know what is that? it's sort of a portrait of Dorian Gray....but well, so many allusions


Same city, not quiet in walking distance......


----------



## helenora

I´m still with that painting of Magritte ....they are really thought provoking, eye opening hehe......
many things to think of.......
no meaningful analysis on the Internet and perhaps I´m glad about it, it gives room for imagination. And once they analyze it , they start with the title "not to be reproduced" and then they limit themselves, we almost can predict in which way their thoughts will follow...

well, here it is an entirely simple image of a Little Prince an illustration possibly attributed to Sandra Bereza


----------



## Pugg

Kenneth Halliwell; Clippings of a MadMan


----------



## helenora

interesting this one and corresponds quite well "The mysterious stranger" by Mark Twain that I´m rereading now


----------



## satoru

PetrB said:


> Japanese Screen ~ Dragon knows Dragon (the artist unattributed at the site where I found it)
> View attachment 43227


 Sorry for replying to an old post but out of curiosity, I looked the artist of this one. This art (1969) is by Shiryu Morita (1912-1998) and you can see it at the Art Institute of Chicago. The link is below.

http://www.artic.edu/aic/collections/artwork/62558


----------



## helenora

Egbert van der Poel (1621-1664) "Marine, effet de lune"

it reminded me of "Clair de lune" Debussy

would be interesting to have a thread " piece of music in associations with another art forms" ( painting, sculpture, literature, anything .....cartoons and movies are included


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Rembrandt van Rijn, self-portrait 1659. Utterly unsparing.


----------



## helenora

Pat Fairlea said:


> View attachment 86905
> 
> 
> Rembrandt van Rijn, self-portrait 1659. Utterly unsparing.


really unsparing....and so much sorrow and disappointment are seen in this portrait


----------



## millionrainbows

http://www.philipkdickfans.com/reso...e-of-philip-k-dick-by-r-crumb-from-weirdo-17/


----------



## norman bates

Pat Fairlea said:


> View attachment 86905
> 
> 
> Rembrandt van Rijn, self-portrait 1659. Utterly unsparing.


My favorite painting ever.
What amazes me is that it's like looking at the soul of this man like he's still alive.
Something that goes beyond the best photographies.

ps: I think it was painted in 1657


----------



## Pugg

[/url]​The Thinker by *Rodin*


----------



## Merl

How about a wonderful album cover?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

norman bates said:


> My favorite painting ever.
> What amazes me is that it's like looking at the soul of this man like he's still alive.
> Something that goes beyond the best photographies.
> 
> ps: I think it was painted in 1657


Thanks for the date correction. I probably mis-read my scribbled notes!


----------



## Pugg

Pat Fairlea said:


> View attachment 86905
> 
> 
> Rembrandt van Rijn, self-portrait 1659. Utterly unsparing.


If you do like Rembrandt, try to visit Amsterdam or Paris , the new paintings bought together are stunning.
( see my post above)


----------



## Ginger

Carnation, Lily, Lily, Rose by John Singer Sargent

In terms of colours this is my favourite painting


----------



## helenora

Ginger said:


> View attachment 87132
> 
> 
> Carnation, Lily, Lily, Rose by John Singer Sargent
> 
> In terms of colours this is my favourite painting


little fairies with Chinese lanterns


----------



## Ginger

helenora said:


> little fairies with Chinese lanterns


Yes  so cute and idyllic


----------



## GreenMamba

Velázquez' Descanso de Marte (Mars Resting), 1640. Slouchy, fatigued war god painted near the end of the Thirty Years' War.


----------



## Pugg

Saint Sebastian by El Greco (1578) in Cathedral of San Antolín, Palencia


----------



## Xenakiboy

Random kid paintin (20??) in unknown :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

That...is disturbing.


----------



## TxllxT

Ivan Konstantinovich Aivazovsky, seascape painter 1898. Amazing, even more when you know he has never been on a real sea in his whole life.


----------



## norman bates

TxllxT said:


> even more when you know he has never been on a real sea in his whole life.


Seriously? Wow, I didn't know this.


----------



## helenora

Xenakiboy said:


> Random kid paintin (20??) in unknown :tiphat:


that's what came to my mind as a quote:

"Indeed, as I learned, there were on the planet where the little prince lived--as on all planets--good plants and bad plants. In consequence, there were good seeds from good plants, and bad seeds from bad plants. But seeds are invisible. They sleep deep in the heart of the earth's darkness, until some one among them is seized with the desire to awaken. "


----------



## Vronsky

Gypsy Woman with a Baby, 1919 by Amedeo Modigliani


----------



## Pugg

​The sealing (and the rest ) of the Sixteen chapel are so amazing.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​The sealing (and the rest ) of the Sixteen chapel are so amazing.


are you in there at the moment? or planning to visit?


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> are you in there at the moment? or planning to visit?


Years ago I visit Rome for the first time with my mother, had to see all the "Tosca" places and the Sixteen chapel of course .


----------



## GreenMamba

Pugg said:


> Years ago I visit Rome for the first time with my mother, had to see all the "Tosca" places and the *Sixteen* chapel of course .


Auto-correct is not your friend.


----------



## Sonata

Acrylic on canvas. Artist: Me
I painted this for a patient of mine who is currently in hospice.


----------



## TxllxT

norman bates said:


> Seriously? Wow, I didn't know this.


He saw the Aegean sea and the Finnish gulf at Peterhof. But there are great examples of (Dutch) seascapes in the Hermitage.


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Pugg

GreenMamba said:


> Auto-correct is not your friend.


I hold my head in shame


----------



## helenora

"All is vanity" by Charles Allan Gilbert


----------



## helenora

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sherrie Wolf. It's all paint, no photo.


----------



## Pugg

​
Robert Gonsalves ; Tween


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm constantly looking for works of art and artists that are new... or "new" to me. Two artists who I recently stumbled upon are:

Travis Collinson:










Michael de Bono:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

I recently saw this painting in the Getty museum - it's titled _"Dionysius the Areopagite converting the Pagan philosophers",_ painted by Antonie Caron in 1571.

Here's the explanation of the painting: http://www.getty.edu/art/collection...nverting-the-pagan-philosophers-french-1570s/










Quality-wise, it's quite a mediocre creation. 
But I was quite intrigued by the subject, which highlighted the conflict between religion and science. Especially an irreligious person who "believes" more in science and reason tempered by compassion (but still with a healthy respect for the less judgmental aspects of religion), are we to choose to have faith (Like Dionysius the Areopagite), at the expense of rationality and some cognitive dissonance, or seek to know about all the marvelous the world has to offer (Like the "Pagan philosophers"), but be willing to give up some of our dearly-held premises for it? For me, the latter, but we also must respect people who choose the former.


----------



## Guest

Dariusz Zawadzki "The Phantom."


----------



## helenora

Kontrapunctus said:


> Dariusz Zawadzki "The Phantom."


oh, future of mankind foreseen ?


----------



## norman bates

helenora said:


> "All is vanity" by Charles Allan Gilbert


Never seen before! I wonder if Dalì saw this.


----------



## Art Rock

My wife painted something similar years ago, completely unaware of this theme - she just wanted to paint a woman in front of a mirror.

View attachment 88356


----------



## helenora

Art Rock said:


> My wife painted something similar years ago, completely unaware of this theme - she just wanted to paint a woman in front of a mirror.
> 
> View attachment 88356


compliments to your wife, she is very talented artist


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Here there's two, but which two?


----------



## Pugg

We have a new museum, this is one highlight, you can walk beneath the water.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Still having fun with "deepart"

van Gogh in the style of Whistler | Pollock in the style of Escher | Wagner in the style of Rackham







..............






..............


----------



## Pugg

​
Cezanne; Landscape with viaduct.
Stunning.


----------



## Pugg

​Zeezicht bij Scheveningen
Sea view at Scheveningen.
Stolen in 2002 now found in Italy.


----------



## Blancrocher

The tenor Enrico Caruso's caricature of Gustav Mahler.

Caruso's got lots of good ones imo.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I quite like Robin F. Williams' painting, _Rescue Party_:










It is a clear riff on Delacroix' _Raft of the Medusa_:


----------



## helenora

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I quite like Robin F. Williams' painting, _Rescue Party_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a clear riff on Delacroix' _Raft of the Medusa_:


amazing! what an allusion ...


----------



## norman bates

Bartolomeo Veneto 









I've never seen his work before and I'm impressed. But I can't find the title of this particular portrait.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Andrea Kowch is a rather young artist... and a rather recent discovery for me:


----------



## norman bates

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Andrea Kowch is a rather young artist... and a rather recent discovery for me:


for some reason it reminds me of Christina's world, but maybe it's just a superficial impression.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have a poster of this in my guitarteachingroom at school. Been to 2 Weidemann exhibitions in my glorious life  I think he was a very soulful artist!


----------



## helenora

norman bates said:


> Bartolomeo Veneto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen his work before and I'm impressed. But I can't find the title of this particular portrait.


this one reminds me of Vermeer, I'm very much interested what's in her left hand and what's written on her cuff

edit: the painting's title is " *Portrait of a Jewish woman with Tools*"


----------



## Pugg

​Van Gogh; Aardappeleters.
Can you imagine, no telly, no smartphone, no internet, those where the days.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​Van Gogh; Aardappeleters.
> Can you imagine, no telly, no smartphone, no internet, those where the days.


amazing painting!

it reminded me of Goya's Cuadros ******


----------



## Ingélou

Vernon Hill's 1912 illustration of the Orkney Ballad, The Great Silkie of Sule Skerry:










This traditional ballad is so powerful, with its tale of seals who could become human on land and foretell the future with tragic consequences; and the tune is appropriately eerie too:

An earthly nourris sits and sings,
And aye she sings, "Ba lilly wean,
Little ken I my bairn's father,
Far less the land that he staps in."

Then ane arose at her bed fit,
And a grumly guest I'm sure was he,
Saying "Here am I, thy bairn's father,
Although I am not comely."

I am a man upon the land,
I am a silkie in the sea,
And when I'm far frae every strand,
My home it is in Sule Skerry."

"It was na weel", the maiden cried,
"It was na weel, indeed" quo she,
"For the Great Silkie of Sule Skerrie,
To hae come and aught a bairn to me!"

Then he has taken a purse of gold,
And he has laid it on her knee,
Saying, "give to me, my little young son,
And take thee up thy nouriss fee.

It shall come to pass on a summer's day,
When the sun shines hot on every stone,
That I shall take my little young son,
And teach him for to swim the foam.

And thou shalt marry a proud gunner,
And a very proud gunner I'm sure he'll be,
And the very first shot that e're he shoots,
he'll kill both my young son and me."


----------



## Pugg

​
Self portrait.
Meijer Isaac de Haan (Amsterdam, 14 april 1852 / 24 october 1895
Dutch painter


----------



## Jos

My dad inherited an old painting that was in the family for a long time.
Daniel Been, Rotterdam school. 
Not this one, but pretty similar.


----------



## Weston

An illustrator friend of mine who also lives in Nashville, Melissa Gay used to say my art intimidates her. 

Now she intimidates _me_ in a big way. I'll never even come close. I've watched her grow from really good to near-master in just a few short years. And she's adorable too.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

This painting at the Getty really impressed me:
A hare in the forest, by Hans Hoffmann (1585)


----------



## norman bates

helenora said:


> amazing painting!
> 
> it reminded me of Goya's Cuadros ******


Talking of painters influenced by him, I was looking to this painting of George Bellows called Club night










this is pure Goya in the early twentieth century


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like to call this a self-portrait. Except I didn't sketch it. Macabre...

_Elle joue avec nous_ "She plays with us" (1905) - Marcel Roux









I'm guessing that the title refers to the skeleton saying that about the girl, not the other way around. Looks like male pelvic bone to me. :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

http://lucascranach.org/DE_BStGS_L1550/image

Lucas Cranach

amazing! especially look at what he ( bishop) holds in his hands...and it's transparent

ps it seems it's not possible to insert a picture from that site, so I posted a link to the site itself. 
It's really worth looking at.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I have always enjoyed The Scream by Edvard Munch 1893. 
I feel like the brush strokes and just the overall composition of the painting reminds me a lot of Van Gough. Perhaps that is just me. Not to mention the painting itself is kind of creepy.


----------



## Art Rock

Some of my favourite paintings:
http://artrock2006.blogspot.nl/search/label/Paintings


----------



## Vronsky

Luca Carlevarijs: Doge's Palace and Riva degli Schiavoni


----------



## norman bates

I want to resuscitate this thread for this painting that is quite special to me for two reasons.
One is that it was probably the very first painting that had a very deep effect on me (actually the second one, the first was a Modigliani that scared me to death, pretty much like in the scene that appears in the remake of the movie It), this distant small and sunny island that seems to appear from a dream was one of the reasons of my interest in art.

And the second one that I've never been able to find it anywhere else than on the art book I had at school. What is even more strange is that on the book it says it's a watercolor painted by Gauguin that belongs to a private collection, but for what I know it doesn't look like anything else I've seen of Gauguin.
So it's a sort of mysterious work. I'd love to find some more informations about it, but I guess I have no hope.


----------



## adriesba

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I quite like Robin F. Williams' painting, _Rescue Party_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a clear riff on Delacroix' _Raft of the Medusa_:


Sorry if I sound naive, but I was confused by the painting and looked it up to try to understand what exactly it is about. I ended up seeing more of Robin F. Williams's paintings. Now I wish I hadn't.  
Oh my, bad vibes...!


----------



## Flamme

Salvador Dali, Melting Watch, 1954, Acrylic Paint


----------

